# Lolwut



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

My brother always does this with my dog and it's so funny looking xD. He sticks his arms straight out xDD.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol, wow. btw you have an adorable brother, and handsome dog XP lolololol but really .... your dog is cute!


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL thanks! Brother is 17, dog is 3 - they grow up so fast ;~;


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Your brothers shorts.. Or boxers.. Are da bomb.
Also that's the position my dog goes into when I try and pick her up. Dx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Also that's the position my dog goes into when I try and pick her up. Dx
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



LOL mine too!!!
or he rolls over :roll:


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hahahahaha its so funny xDD 

Olympia - Those are shorts lol. He has them in different colors.


----------

